# Crab and shrimp boil today



## 73saint (Aug 25, 2018)

Had a special few family members together for a beautiful day in South Louisiana.  Hamper of crabs and A big ole pile of shrimp.  I was busy with the boil, enjoying family and grubbing, but managed to get a few pics along the way.  Thought I’d share.

















It was a great day.  I really thought I had taken some better pics, but that’s all I have.


----------



## WaterRat (Aug 25, 2018)

Wow, that 2nd pic has me drooling, great job!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 25, 2018)

Well you might only have got 3 pics, but those look mighty fine.  Bet the family really enjoyed that meal.
Gary


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 25, 2018)

Looks delicious!

Mike


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 25, 2018)

Oh man, that's looking like some mighty fine eating!
Beautiful boil ya have there.
*Like!*


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 25, 2018)

That looks great.  LIKE


----------



## tropics (Aug 26, 2018)

I only see 1 thing missing,so were is it? Likes
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 26, 2018)

3 pics were enough to fill my belly. Nice Job.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 26, 2018)

What a feast!
Wish I was there to enjoy it with you!!
Al


----------



## 73saint (Aug 26, 2018)

WaterRat said:


> Wow, that 2nd pic has me drooling, great job!


Thanks WaterRat!


GaryHibbert said:


> Well you might only have got 3 pics, but those look mighty fine.  Bet the family really enjoyed that meal.
> Gary


Thanks Gary.  Everyone had a great time!


mike5051 said:


> Looks delicious!
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike!


chilerelleno said:


> Oh man, that's looking like some mighty fine eating!
> Beautiful boil ya have there.
> *Like!*


Thank you Chile!


c farmer said:


> That looks great.  LIKE


Thanks Adam!


tropics said:


> I only see 1 thing missing,so were is it? Likes
> Richie


Richie if it’s a tall cold one you are referring to, it was there!


gmc2003 said:


> 3 pics were enough to fill my belly. Nice Job.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris!


SmokinAl said:


> What a feast!
> Wish I was there to enjoy it with you!!
> Al


Thanks Al, there would have been plenty for you!


----------



## tropics (Aug 26, 2018)

:( 


73saint said:


> Richie if it’s a tall cold one you are referring to, it was there!


 :( 
My invite never arrived.
Richie


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 26, 2018)

If you click on one of the photos, an enlarged version will pop up and allow you to scroll through them, giving more and close-up detail.  I think this is the "OHH YESS!" view.....


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 26, 2018)

73s, Wow, nice charge of boiled goodness! like


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 27, 2018)

Great job buddy. I am sure everyone was pleased by looking at those pictures.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Aug 27, 2018)

My mouth is watering (and I would guess you and your guest's were burning).  Looks awesome!


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 27, 2018)

You wouldn't be able to make the upcoming Pa. Gathering would you??:D:p
LIKE.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 27, 2018)

GATOR240 said:


> You wouldn't be able to make the upcoming Pa. Gathering would you??:D:p
> LIKE.



Man I agree.  Come on up to PA


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm with Adam and Gator that is the first weekend in October at Adams place.
I thought Richie was going to say crawdads. :D:p
Great looking feast.

Warren


----------



## 73saint (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks everyone!   October 1 is opener of archery season down here, I will be in the woods otherwise I’d love to come.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2018)

Well get that deer the first morning and come on up. :D

Warren


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 27, 2018)

You can bring some "speed beef" up with you also!:D


----------



## 73saint (Aug 27, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Well get that deer the first morning and come on up. :D
> 
> Warren


That sounds like a plan!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 28, 2018)

73saint Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.
Warren


----------

